# A neat trick to taste your juice



## Alex

I came up with a really cool trick to taste your juice
by lighting92000

Take a nice deep inhale off your vape and then keep your teeth closed and blow the air hard out through the gaps of your teeth and the condensation from your vape collects on your tongue. Also if you make a smaller gap between the roof of your mouth and your tongue you get more taste (like your making a snake hissing sound). Try it and let me know if it works for you.


57 comments

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

This just makes me drool lie a Down's patient

Reactions: Funny 5 | Dislike 1


----------



## johan

I laughed so much @Viper_SA's comment, I just couldn't try it out and don't want to drool @Alex.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## VandaL

Unfortunetly this does not work for @capetocuba and @iPWN






#widebore
Got any other tricks for them to try?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 17


----------



## Jos

#Passiongaps

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

they must close thier mouths and wait for the vape to come out thier ears and then they can lick each others ears to get a good taste ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Too snaaks !!!


----------



## gertvanjoe

i do it mostly in front of the pc. did not even realise it till now lol

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------

